# My havent we grown(DDB)



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Hard to believe Dave has gone from this....(hes on left)









...to this in 7 months!! Hes 9 months old now and just over 62 kilos!!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

amazing big guy, hes so funny.
love your photos.
michelle x


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Michelle..we thought he was slowing down but has had a right old spurt this last month!..Hes onl 3 kilos lighter than his Dad,god knows what he will weigh as he has another year or more to fill out


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely photos of your dog


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

:001_wub: He is gorgeous.


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou both he is quite nice if I say so myself lol..pain in the butt though!


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

Goodness me he's huge! 

Stunning looking though


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks Rach,yep he is a lump! We always thought he would be big he was first born and largest of the litter by quite a way..He has such a lovely temperament though and has us in stitches with his antics..


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

This was his first day home with us..bless him


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww love it! Actually burst out laughing at the first picture of him running with his manic face lmao XD Gorgeous dog!


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Rini..we love him to bits.


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

aww he's lovely :001_wub: i do like the DDB they are great looking dog's from day 1


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow he has grown, he looks a big softy


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hes a lovely looking dog, mind you he was a really nice looking pup too.
Love the photos where they are running!!
ETA how is he now any more problems with his head?


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all he is a softy really..luckily his head seems fine at the moment.Thought it was bit swollen the other day but all seems fine for now!


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

is it just me or does he look just like hooch!



hes absoloutly gorgeous!! i love him! i love your pictures too :001_tt1:


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou he is does look like him lol


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

He is fantastic, love photo no6, it is great


----------



## kep127 (Mar 13, 2012)

Great picutures  x


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

He is so beautiful


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

If only pictures could come alive so I could ruffle his flab


----------



## stuh (Jul 31, 2011)

Hes a big old pain in the butt at times I can assure sure..10 stone of puppy can be a handfull lol


----------

